# YAO's HUMOR



## SREKAL (Feb 14, 2004)

When asked what is his favorite American music, YAO MING said, "I love our national anthem, I listen to it at least 82 times a year" :laugh: 


-please post if you caught something funny he said


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SREKAL</b>!
> When asked what is his favorite American music, YAO MING said, "I love our national anthem, I listen to it at least 82 times a year" :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Reporter: "What is your favorite food?"
Yao: "McNuggets"
--

"From the airport to the way home, I like to ensure that no car ever passes me. The only car I allow to pass me is the police car."


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SREKAL</b>!
> When asked what is his favorite American music, YAO MING said, "I love our national anthem, I listen to it at least 82 times a year" :laugh:
> 
> 
> -please post if you caught something funny he said


:laugh:


----------

